# Found wild pigeon, need help!



## avko092 (Jun 14, 2017)

I went to take the dog out for a walk and I noticed from far away this pigeon was flapping around in the grass. I thought it had a broken wing, but as I got closer it was able to close both. Neither was extended but it looked delirious. I knelt down and told it I was going to pick him up. I crept closer and told him I meant no harm. He looked back at me neither moving nor taking his eyes off of me. I slowly crept up to him and picked him up. He was calm and a little scared.

My heart went out to this poor little guy because he seemed so confused. He flew out of my hand and across the street into a ditch. He began to twitch a little and took off again. Flying in small circles as if he didn't know where to go. He crashed into a van falling down and I ran over to pick him up so he wouldn't get run over. Cradling him while holding onto his wings, I walked him home. 
I talked to him and told him he was safe and was going to be fine. He looked at me with his heart racing and scared. While my gf called vet after vet and other help we still got no answers. He began to foam a little, trying to regurgitate, his temperature went up and he tried flying away. I held him telling him to relax and that he was safe in my hands. He began to calm down after I gave him so water. His twitching stopped and his heart beat went back to normal. He stopped flapping around and finally began to relax.

He is now in a crate in a bundle of blankets made into a nest. He's shaking a little, but I think he is just still scared a little.

I'm hoping he was just dehydrated, because after he had some water he calmed down a lot.

But I'm really scared that he could have eaten some poison. 
Anyone know anything about this type of behavior?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to PT
Thanks for bringing the bird in
How old does it looks?
Is he eating, drinking and pooping normally now?
Can you post his pic?
To calm him down you can put him in a dark room/box.
Since you are talking about foam in his mouth, did you try to open his mouth and see what is in there? Please gently open his beak wide and look deep within,with a flash light to see if you find any growth, slime or anything unusual...!!! His throat must be clear rosy pink if he's well...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Where are you located?


----------

